# No ice = Mod time !



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app
Seeing as its 45 and sunny I thought of a simple mod but it will kill 4 birds with 1 stone ! First I mounted a plastic basket with a bungee for minimum added weight and flexibility. Second, I mounted the Buddy Heater to the back side of the basket using the slots on the back of the heater. The heater unhooks easily to drop weight if its not brutal cold. Third, that leaves about an 8" space between the tub and basket, perfect to store rods ! Forth, now i have a removable basket to store the fish in. Okay im tired, I just want to ice fish someday.  So anybody in MOD MODE ??? Oh and put Shappell wear bars on to protect the tub.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good for 2016 ice lovin!!! How's your knee feeling??


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Get well Lovin...










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Fish2Win said:


> Looking good for 2016 ice lovin!!! How's your knee feeling??



Ahhh,did I sleep through 2015..or is lovin ice sitting out this coming ice for 2015... Lol .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

snag said:


> Ahhh,did I sleep through 2015..or is lovin ice sitting out this coming ice for 2015... Lol ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Lovin screwed his "knee" up and will be missing this ice season according to him... Me personally I think he's making excuses because he doesn't want me and fish2win to give him fishing lessons like we did last year. He got the fish porn everyday!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Rumor is Lovin tripped over that hanging "Musky Lure" of his... that's how he "supposedly" messed up his knee.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahahaha!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovin you should of bought a cheap piece of carpet to lay in the bottom of your tub before doing that....helps insulate, keeps sound down and also less wear and tear on the gear! Especially your rods in that front space now!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Good point Scum Frog. Im on it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yessir!!! On another note Ive been really into doing Mod's on the ole shanty!! Made a front compartment in the same spot like yours for my rods as well....getting ready to purchase two nets for the sides to store propane tanks and safety gear and then I want to install the bucket holder off the front for minny bucket and want to install a fold away rod holder as well that mounts to the bracket for the bars on the shanty! 

Also thought about mimicking the crate idea installing two back to back for gear and so forth....Really wish I could come up with a cool idea for a mount for my Marcum so I could keep the unit up a little higher so I wont be hunched over quite as much staring down at the unit and hole...may be a little hard though and asking for a little much hahah!! I purchased the drill adapter for my auger so Id love to come up with some sort of mount to keep it mounted on the side of the shanty so its not bouncing around! hmmmmmm


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Alot of guys dont like that Clam drill adapter. But I saw it last year in action and it was pretty cool. Using a 4 or 5ah 18v lithium battery, teamed up with a Nils 6" would be hard to beat I think. Whole set up was only about 10 pounds I beleive. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Don't get cocky now Lovin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Definatly better than a Strikemaster. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

What kind of shanty you got Scum Frog ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I am watching this thread........ just got a new Shapell single flip for Christmas. I really like the carpet idea, but think i will go with a rug so i can take it out to clean/dry if needed. I was out and about today and found some organizer bins that i am thinking of mounting along the sides below the seat. Was walking through the automotive section and saw some interesting looking stuff..... center console and seat modifications for cars ......that might work for a shanty. Almost grabbed an ashtray that strapped on to use as a bait puck.

ScumFrog - I usually use my spare bucket (flipped over) to set the flasher on top of. Keeps it a little higher so you don't have to have your head down the whole time.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

built in electronics shelf


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thought i had a rug that would fit, nope. But i did find a leftover foam mat square from my basement. Should work, i appreciate the tip! The bins were just cheap organizers for an office desk.

Hope to see other ideas as well.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm talking about the tripod pic bud!!!!! 


And Ray u know what we call those shacks. Makes sense why u both have shappells&#128514;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol. My bad Erie. I was scratching my head on that. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Come on now. Lets give the Bay Runner time to prove its worth. Its a pretty neat set up and has instant set up and tear down. The electronic shelf is pretty sweet to. TEAM SHAPPELL 4LIFE

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

What kind of flip is that Attica, Clam ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

At this point no1 is proving anything. This STINKS.. 

Single shappell. Said he got it for Christmas in a previous post.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Must be the fx100 like mine then. Kinda looks like a bigger seat though. Maybe the 150. Check you phone texts Erie. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Me n sean were talking about it yesterday. Leaning towards devils


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dakota ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It is a FX100. Hopefully a curse has not been set by its purchase. Wife bought a 2-man hub style for me and my son to fish together in............ in 2012. It sat in the shed till the next season before it ever saw ice.

The foam floor mat is a perfect fit in the bottom of the FX100.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Possibly lol. Don't kno if that knee will be heeled up in time. Looked pretty bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Clam Kodiak. One man tall enough to stand up and stretch your legs in. Has Hyfaxes, eye bolts in front and rear to tow shanty and hook up other shantys. Carpet in the floor. Also has velcro strips on each side of the lower skirt so it attaches to the shanty to stop wind from blowing in! Put a wood piece below the seat for a divider for rod storage up front. Messing around ideas now for mr buddy mount and organizers. Ordering a few other things as well for rod holder and bait bucket holder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

here is a pic of it


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Made me a mobile fish finder unit out of an older lowrance I got off an OGF'r.... Intent is to use it on my canoe I'm getting off my grandpa this summer...
Bought 12v 8ah sealed battery from cabelas, had an old plastic ammo can.. Using PVC 1" as a support for transducer with a 1" T on the end... Using 3/4" with a bevel cut in and holes drilled every 2", to use a quick connect to keep transducer level....

I thought what the hell let me give it a go, being in Cbus I don't ice fish much to justify a spend on a vex, but we will see how this turns out. Not finished yet, hopefully tomorrow before the game I'll get out on the docks at alum to give ER a test run ... I'll post more pics once finished with it...










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Mylife614 said:


> Made me a mobile fish finder unit out of an older lowrance I got off an OGF'r.... Intent is to use it on my canoe I'm getting off my grandpa this summer...
> Bought 12v 8ah sealed battery from cabelas, had an old plastic ammo can.. Using PVC 1" as a support for transducer with a 1" T on the end... Using 3/4" with a bevel cut in and holes drilled every 2", to use a quick connect to keep transducer level....
> 
> I thought what the hell let me give it a go, being in Cbus I don't ice fish much to justify a spend on a vex, but we will see how this turns out. Not finished yet, hopefully tomorrow before the game I'll get out on the docks at alum to give ER a test run ... I'll post more pics once finished with it...
> ...



I've seen several home brew setups like that , and they worked just fine . I think you'll catch more fish !!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mylife614 said:


> Made me a mobile fish finder unit out of an older lowrance I got off an OGF'r.... Intent is to use it on my canoe I'm getting off my grandpa this summer...
> Bought 12v 8ah sealed battery from cabelas, had an old plastic ammo can.. Using PVC 1" as a support for transducer with a 1" T on the end... Using 3/4" with a bevel cut in and holes drilled every 2", to use a quick connect to keep transducer level....
> 
> I thought what the hell let me give it a go, being in Cbus I don't ice fish much to justify a spend on a vex, but we will see how this turns out. Not finished yet, hopefully tomorrow before the game I'll get out on the docks at alum to give ER a test run ... I'll post more pics once finished with it...
> ...



You will have to make several adjustments and use some ingenuity to get the transducer to shoot straight down! This is the most crucial part of getting the "rig" to work. My Vex has a "puck style"(you might very well have the same type?) 'ducer on which the cable comes into the side!(Just can't quite justify dropping $90 on an "IceDucer" right now!) I used a 90 degree aluminum angle arrangement to keep mine vertical. Your PVC may do the same thing. I have a round, small bubble level epoxied to the top of my transducer which helps to line it up. Most hardware stores carry them for cheap. I fish two rods thru two holes and drill a third one between them to "shoot thru". Depending on how deep the water is, I can usually see both lures on my screen and usually have one near bottom, the other a couple feet or so higher. Depending on which unit you're adapting, since it is stationary, your lure, and any fish it might show, will appear as a solid line across the screen. This gets real exciting when the "fish" line digitally angles up(or down!) towards your "lure" line! This is normal and I think you will figure out what's happening-and grow to like it!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone else have any tips or tricks for ice shanty modifications? I ordered some stuff through Clam's site last night to help on some minor things so as soon as they come in beginning of next week I'll post some pics....

For the shanty I ordered a corner counsel to keep drinks off the ice and out of the way and also to keep my bait puck somewhere and other little things....
I also ordered the bait bucket that mounts just to the left side of your seat on the front of your shanty to keep the minnow bucket off the ice and easily stored for easier access which im excited about...
Last I just did a cargo net for the inside of the shanty to keep some extra propane tanks and other safety equipment in and out of the way and not bouncing around the bottom of the shanty. 

Minor little things but I think it'll make things easier accessible and more organized while out on the ice! I cant wait!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

For getting out after dark, i am considering putting some lights under the lip of the sled. I went to Autozone and looked at some of their accent LEDs. Thinking a strip under the back lip of the sled would light things up pretty good inside. Would not need to drag along a lantern then and just get by with my headlamp for travel........ but would still need a rechargeable power source for the lights though. They have the LED's in just about every color imaginable.

I also had thoughts to add some PVC (retractable?) under the seat to use as a rod holder. But i'm not making any other improvements to mine until i get some hours spent in it. This weekend might give me a start.


----------

